# Carnival/Circus Haunts



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry guys.
Just ignore this post.
I had put in a search for "carnival music" & it came back with no responses.
Turned out I had left off the "R" in carnival.
Again, sorry.

Finn


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Check out Gore-Galore's website.

Gore Galore Halloween, Haunted, House, Props, costumes, Decorations, supplies, horror, corpses, special effects


----------

